# Cold Peel



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am getting ready to do my first cold peel job tonight. I am very nervous. I just did a volleyball team with hot split, but their hoodies are navy, so the front is going to be a cold peel. Anyone have any tips, suggestions? Hope I do all right!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You will do just fine... It is easy.. Remember what I taught you.. test first... Lou


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck, let us know how it went.....


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice thing with cold peel is it allows you to reheat im most cases. Take your time and if it starts to feel a bit much, stop, take a breath and always relax.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well it started out going pretty good. I did have one that just didn't seem to have much ink on it so it didn't come off too good. But as I was stacking them up (did about 9 of them), I noticed a square around the image (where the paper was) on the front of the navy hoodie? I thought maybe it was just steam from the iron, but the cooled off shirts still had it. It is almost like it made the hoodie a little different color blue. Should it be there? YOu don't have to cut these right? I didn't think the paper would show up at all? Will it go away over time?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, DID it go away over time? 

Some colors (especially reddish ones) will color shift a bit when heated, but this effect usually goes away once the shirt cools down.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Well, DID it go away over time?
> 
> Some colors (especially reddish ones) will color shift a bit when heated, but this effect usually goes away once the shirt cools down.


You really could still slightly see it. I stretched all the shirts and rubbed it with my hand and most of it went away. I think it was just a mark left from the press. Needless to say, I was able to finish the job and the girls loved the shirts and hoodies.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help. Attached is a picture of the final job. The team and coach were very happy. Thank you everyone, you guys are awesome! Hope one day I can help someone as much as you guys have helped me!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

A trick we use when doing dye sub is to put a teflon pillow under the shirt to take some of the downforce pressure off of the shirt and it helps prevent the border of the paper from showing. I have never thought about trying it for plastisol or inkjet transfers. Not sure if it would work or not. 

I think Josh at Imprintables sells teflon pillows. If not, check with your regular distributor. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Lisa, thanks for posting back with the photo. The hoody looks great!


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

what type of paper did you use for these?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You did a great job on that hoodie...congradulations.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments and all the help. I used plastisol transfers that were cold peel from First Edition. The girls were very happy with them. Hopefully this gets me more jobs!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments and all the help. I used plastisol transfers that were cold peel from First Edition. The girls were very happy with them. Hopefully this gets me more jobs!


Did first edition not offer a hot-peel transfer for the white lettering?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

They did, but did not recommend it as they said the cold peel with adhesive would hold up better and show better on the navy hoodie. So I trusted them and went with it. I was a nervous wreck and I did have some trouble with the sleeves. Some of the sleeve prints had an overspray of adhesive or ink on them that you really could not see, but when I pressed a sleeve, it showed up. I ended up cutting them each out as close as I could and then used my finger to feel all around and make sure there was nothing outside the letters. Took me longer, but I was on a time crunch, so it had to be done.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> They did, but did not recommend it as they said the cold peel with adhesive would hold up better and show better on the navy hoodie. So I trusted them and went with it. I was a nervous wreck and I did have some trouble with the sleeves. Some of the sleeve prints had an overspray of adhesive or ink on them that you really could not see, but when I pressed a sleeve, it showed up. I ended up cutting them each out as close as I could and then used my finger to feel all around and make sure there was nothing outside the letters. Took me longer, but I was on a time crunch, so it had to be done.


So basically there was a transparent overspray of something over the entire printed design that stuck to the shirt as some kind of milky film. Wonder what the purpose of that was? Hummmm... You having to cut out the transfers kind of bothers me since the whole point is order, press, repeat.

Well you got the job done and they look great...most important the customer was happy and you should be as well. What did you charge per unit and what did the transfers cost if you dont mind?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> So basically there was a transparent overspray of something over the entire printed design that stuck to the shirt as some kind of milky film. Wonder what the purpose of that was? Hummmm... You having to cut out the transfers kind of bothers me since the whole point is order, press, repeat.
> 
> Well you got the job done and they look great...most important the customer was happy and you should be as well. What did you charge per unit and what did the transfers cost if you dont mind?


It seemed to be an overspray of the adhesive. I did contact the company and they were going to look into it. I didn't have any trouble with the front of hte hoodie, just the sleeve prints.

The cost was as follows:

Hoodie: $6.34
Name on back: $1.50
Front Logo: $1.50
Sleeve Print: $1.35
TOTAL $10.69 + a buck or two for shipping

I charged $25 for them.


----------



## lisas (Dec 8, 2006)

Lisa,

Did you prefer the hot overthe cold? Did they both come out about the same? I havent done any transfers yet but am trying to get some info before I purchase.

Thanks
LisaS


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I definitely prefer hot split when you can, it is much easier and quicker. Although, I was very nervous about the cold peel and it really wasn't that bad. A lot of places recommend a chiller to put over the transfer after you lift the press to help it cool down before you peel it. I was told to use an aluminum cookie sheet, which I did. I bought two of them at Sam's Club for about $9 and it worked great. I lifted the press, put the cookie sheet over the transfers, counted to about 9 or 10 and took of the cookie sheet, peeled the transfer and it worked great. Cold peels are what is needed on the dark fabrics (so I am told) so that you will be able to see the transfer and not have the color of the material come through.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Cold peels are what is needed on the dark fabrics (so I am told) so that you will be able to see the transfer and not have the color of the material come through.


HI all Lisassss.  lol

You know me, when i read things like Hot Peels cant be done on Dark fabrics, Im here.

btw. great job on the Hoodys.

The fact of the matter is that it can be done, bright colors stay bright, soft to the touch and they out last any cold peel. 

here is an example even stretched to the max: 









(c) sickonsin.com


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> HI all Lisassss.  lol
> 
> You know me, when i read things like Hot Peels cant be done on Dark fabrics, Im here.
> 
> ...


You can always count on Lucy being around when the "hot-peels dont work on black shirts" gets mentioned. Stay with it T-Bot and eventually everyone will become aware of what is available today!


----------

